# snflwr77 journey to 1st figure competition



## snflwr77 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello everyone. I am new to the forum.  I am currently posting my journal on fitnessandbodybuilding.com but I thought it would be good to post in a couple of places.  Any extra help or insight is great!  

I started training for my first figure competition on January 20th of this year.  (The competition I am aiming for is on May 14th.)  Prior to this time I was a smoker, liked to party with my friends, and ate out a lot.  I never watched what was going into my body.  I wasn't active either.  I kept busy but the only physical activity I participated in was playing court volleyball 2 to 3 days a week during the winter and spring.  In the summer I played sand volleyball 2 nights a week.  

Three years ago I dislocated my left knee playing volleyball.  Prior to this I was a lot more active but still not on a regular basis and weight training wasn't involved.  I haven't really lifted since I was 22 years old (currently I am 27, will be 28 in March).  I played volleyball at a D2 school for a year but was on the injured list due to a shoulder injury incurred in high school (supraspinatus tear - not complete).  I was addicted to working out and spent anywhere from 2 to 3 hours a day in the gym.  Was my weight and strength coach's guiena pig .

Anyway, here were my stats for January 20th:
167 lbs
waist: 32" 
hips: 37" 
upper thighs: 24" 
calves: 15" 
bust: 38" (I am a D cup)
chest: 32" 
upper arm: 11 1/2" 
25%bf (4 pt. automated caliper test)

Stats for Feb. 12th:
waist: 30" 
hips: 35
upper thighs: 23 1/2"
calves: 14 1/2" 
bust: 36"  
chest: 31" 
upper arm: 11"

I am 5'11" tall. I don't have a pair of calipers and have had quite a time finding some.  I finally did and will have a friend of mine take an accurate (7 pt or 9 pt) bf% this saturday.

I will have to change my comparison pics so that I may attach them here.  Until then, if you a fitnessandbodybuilding.com memeber, here is the thread where my new pics are at.
http://www.fitnessandbodybuilding.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4305&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=120

The pics are attached about half way down the page.

I will post my splits for the past week along with my current meal plan.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

hello.....lol.


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hello.....lol.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi, Welcome to IM


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

you will be safe here.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome. I briefly looked at your journal on that other site....I rarely visit it, but am a registered user. You'll find that people are uhhh a little more lax and well, lol, actually enjoy life.


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 15, 2005)

Here is my meal plan for the last week and a half:

SATURDAY (Feb 5th) 
Meal1: 3 egg whites, 1 egg, ½ c. oatmeal, 1 c. green tea, 1/3 T. olive oil, 2 glucosamin, 1 multivitamin 
Meal2: 1 ¼ scoops protein shake, 1 apple, 1 T. olive oil, 1 T acv, 1 vitamin E 
Meal3: 4oz (raw weight) sirloin, ½ c. brown rice, 3 fish oil caps 
Meal4: 4 oz (raw weight) chicken, 1 grapefruit, 1 T. olive oil 
Meal5: 1 can tuna, 2 c. green lettuce, 2 c. broccoli, 1 T. olive oil, 1 T. acv 
Meal6: 1 c. cottage cheese, 2 c. green lettuce, ½ T. olive oil, 1 T. acv 
1953.7CAL/184.1P/116.2C/85.7F 

SUNDAY 
Meal1: 3 egg whites, 1 egg, ½ c. oatmeal, 1 c. green tea, 1/3 T. olive oil, 2 glucosamin, 1 multivitamin 
Meal2: 1 ¼ scoops protein shake, 1 c. strawberries, 1 T. olive oil, 1 T acv, 1 vitamin E 
Meal3: 4oz (raw weight) sirloin, ½ c. brown rice, 3 fish oil caps 
Meal4: 4 oz (raw weight) chicken, 1 grapefruit, 1 T. olive oil 
Meal5: 1 can tuna, 2 c. green lettuce, 2 c. broccoli, 1 T. olive oil, 1 T. acv 
Meal6: 1 c. cottage cheese, 2 c. green lettuce, ½ T. olive oil, 1 T. acv 
1961.7CAL/183.8P/115.2C/85.6F 

MONDAY 
Meal1: 5 egg whites, ½ c. oatmeal, 1 c. green tea, ¾ T. olive oil, 2 glucosamin, 1 multivitamin 
Meal2: 1 ¼ scoops protein shake, 1 c. strawberries, ¾ T. olive oil, 1 T acv, 2 fish oil caps, 1 vitamin E 
Meal3: 4oz (raw weight) sirloin, ½ c. brown rice, 3 fish oil caps 
Meal4: 4 oz (raw weight) chicken, 1 grapefruit, 1 T. olive oil 
Meal5: 1 can tuna, 2 c. green lettuce, 2 c. broccoli, ¾ T. olive oil, 1 T. acv 
Meal6: 1 c. cottage cheese, 2 c. green lettuce, ¼ T. olive oil, 1 T. acv 
1907.7CAL/185.1P/114.8C/79F 

TUESDAY 
Meal1: 5 egg whites, ½ c. oatmeal, 1 c. green tea, ¾ T. olive oil, 2 glucosamin, 1 multivitamin 
Meal2: 1 ¼ scoops protein shake, 1 strawberries, ¾ T. olive oil, 1 T acv, 2 fish oil caps, 1 vitamin E 
Meal3: 4oz (raw weight) sirloin, ½ c. brown rice, 3 fish oil caps 
Meal4: 4 oz (raw weight) chicken, 1 strawberries, 1 T. olive oil 
Meal5: 1 can tuna, 2 c. green lettuce, 2 c. broccoli, ¾ T. olive oil, 1 T. acv 
Meal6: 1 c. cottage cheese, 2 c. green lettuce, ¼ T. olive oil, 1 T. acv 
1923.7CAL/183.9P/116.7C/78.8F 

WEDNESDAY 
Meal1: 5 egg whites, ½ c. oatmeal, 1 c. green tea, ¾ T. flax seed oil, 2 glucosamin, 1 multivitamin 
Meal2: 1 ¼ scoops protein shake, 1 grapefruit, ¾ T. flax seed oil, 1 T acv, 2 fish oil caps, 1 vitamin E 
Meal3: 4oz (raw weight) sirloin, ½ c. brown rice, 3 fish oil caps 
Meal4: 4 oz (raw weight) chicken, 1 grapefruit, 1 T. flax seed oil 
Meal5: 1 can tuna, 2 c. green lettuce, 2 c. broccoli, ¼ T. olive oil, 1 T. acv 
Meal6: N/A 
1529.7CAL/132.1P/102.8C/58.5F 

THURSDAY & FRIDAY 
Meal1: 5 egg whites, ½ c. oatmeal, 1 c. green tea, ¾ T. flax seed oil, 2 glucosamin, 1 multivitamin 
Meal2: 1 ¼ scoops protein shake, 1 c. strawberries, ¾ T. flax seed oil, 1 T acv, 2 fish oil caps, 1 vitamin E 
Meal3: 4oz (raw weight) 93% lean hamburger, ½ c. brown rice, 3 fish oil caps 
Meal4: 4 oz (raw weight) chicken, 1 grapefruit, 1 T. flax seed oil 
Meal5: 4 oz (raw weight) tilapia, 2 c. green lettuce, 2 c. broccoli, 1 T. olive oil, 1 T. acv 
Meal6: 1 c. cottage cheese, 2 c. green lettuce, ¼ T. olive oil, 1 T. acv 
1899.7CAL/169.4P/116.7C/78.3F 

SATURDAY (Feb 12th) 
Meal1: 5 egg whites, ½ c. oatmeal, 1 c. green tea, ¾ T. flax seed oil, 2 glucosamin, 1 multivitamin 
Meal2: 1 ¼ scoops protein shake, 1 c. strawberries, ¾ T. flax seed oil, 1 T acv, 2 fish oil caps, 1 vitamin E 
Meal3: 4oz (raw weight) 93% lean hamburger, 1 small sweet potato, 1 egg white (yam fries), 3 fish oil caps 
Meal4: 4 oz (raw weight) chicken, 1 apple, 1 T. flax seed oil 
Meal5: 4 oz (raw weight) tilapia, 2 c. green lettuce, 2 c. broccoli, 1 T. olive oil, 1 T. acv 
Meal6: 1 c. cottage cheese, 2 c. green lettuce, ¼ T. olive oil, 1 T. acv 
1914.7CAL/166.3P/119.4C/77.2F

SUNDAY 
Meal1: 5 egg whites, ½ c. oatmeal, 1 c. green tea, ¾ T. flax seed oil, 2 glucosamin, 1 multivitamin 
Meal2: 1 ¼ scoops protein shake, 1 grapefruit, ¾ T. flax seed oil, 1 T acv, 2 fish oil caps, 1 vitamin E 
Meal3: 4oz (raw weight) 93% lean hamburger, 100g yams, 1 egg white (yam fries), 3 fish oil caps 
Meal4: 4 oz (raw weight) chicken, 1 apple, 1 T. flax seed oil 
Meal5: 4 oz (raw weight) tilapia, 2 c. green lettuce, 2 c. broccoli, 1 T. olive oil, 1 T. acv 
Meal6: 2 oz (raw weight) 93% lean hamburger, 1/2 c. cottage cheese, 1 c. green lettuce, ¼ T. olive oil, 1 T. acv 
1927.2CAL/160.1P/119C/83.2F

MONDAY 
Meal1: 5 egg whites, ½ c. oatmeal, 1 c. green tea, ¾ T. flax seed oil, 2 glucosamin, 1 multivitamin 
Meal2: 1 ¼ scoops protein shake, 1 apple, ¾ T. flax seed oil, 1 T acv, 2 fish oil caps, 1 vitamin E 
Meal3: 4oz (raw weight) 93% lean hamburger, 75g yams, ¾ egg white (yam fries), 3 fish oil caps 
Meal4: 4 oz (raw weight) chicken, 1 grapefruit, 1 T. flax seed oil 
Meal5: 4 oz (frozen raw weight) shrimp, 2 c. green lettuce, 2 c. broccoli, 1 T. olive oil, 1 T. acv 
Meal6: 2 oz (raw weight) 93% lean hamburger, ½ c. cottage cheese, 1 c. green lettuce, ¼ T. olive oil, 1 T. acv 
1810.7CAL/164.6P/108.1C/72.4F


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 15, 2005)

I am going to post my workouts starting on Feb 7th...

*MONDAY FEB 7th*
*Shoulders and traps* 

Rotator cuff warm up. Did all 4 exercise. 2 sets each at 2.5 
no pain. slight popping in right shoulder during 1st exercise but stopped after first set. 

1) Cable standing rotation - RI 30 secs. 10 lbs x 10 reps each side. 3 sets per side 
no pain, could definitely go higher, slight fatigue with last rep of last set 

Superset RI 1 minute 
2a) Seated db press. 
1st set 10's x 12 reps 
2nd set: 12.5's x 8 
3rd and 4th sets: 15's x 6 
no pain, could probably go up in weight but not sure could complete all 6 reps in last set 

2b) Front db raise 
1st set: 5's x 10 
2nd set: 7.5's x 8 
3rd and 4th sets: 10's x 6 
same as above 

3) Upright rows with rope attachment. RI 30 secs. 
1st set: 30 lbs x 10 reps 
2nd set: 40 lbs x 8 reps 
3rd and 4th sets: 50 lbs x 6 reps 
no pain, finished last rep in last set without fatigue. 

Superset RI 1 minute 
4a) db lateral raise 
1st set: 5 lbs x 10 reps 
2nd set: 7.5lbs x 8 reps 
3rd and 4th sets: 10 lbs x 6 reps 
no pain, but not sure want to go higher just yet with shoulder and that type of movement. willing to try it though. 

4b) Lying on a bench rear db raise 
Same reps/weight as the laterals 
same as above. 

5) db front lateral raise RI 30 secs 
5 lbs, 4 sets x 10 reps 
no pain, could go up in weight 

Superset: RI 45 secs 
6a) Front bb shrugs 
1st set: 40lb x 15 
2nd set: 50lb x 12 
3rd set: 70lb x 10 (60 was in use) 
4th set: 80 x 8-10 
no pain, but was very hard to finish all the reps but i did finish. felt lots of fatigue starting at end of 2nd set. 

6b) Db shrugs (I will do heaviest weight possible next time, now I know how heavy I can go) 
1st set: 20lb x 15 
2nd set: 30lb x 12 
3rd set: 35lb x 10 (60 was in use) 
4th set: 40 x 8-10 
i know this wasn't the right way to do this, will pick heaviest weight i can hold next time. which would be 40lb db unless i get straps. I could barely hold onto them. was very fatigued at the end of this but did finish all reps.


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 15, 2005)

*TUESDAY FEB 8th*
*Back*

1) Hyperextensions RI 30 secs. 
Bodyweight x 12-15 
10lbs x 10 
25lbs x 6 reps x 2 sets 
Didn't feel anything until end of 3rd set. Then started to feel a stretch. 

2) Deadlifts RI 1 minute 
30lb iron grip bar x 12 reps 
50lb iron grip bar x 8 reps 
60lb iron grip bar x 6 reps (2x) 
felt nothing except popping right knee for first set. started breathing harder during 2nd. Same with 3rd set, but knee stopped popping here. Starting sweating a little during the 4th set. 

Superset RI 1 minute 
3a) Wide grip, front lat pull down 
45lb x 8 
60 x 6 
75 x 6 
90 x 4 
First 2 sets were easy. Starting breathing a little heavier on 3rd set. Last set was starting to sweat a little and was breathing heavy. 

3b) Close grip pull down 
45lb x 8 
60 x 6 
75 x 6 
90 x 4 
Felt upper arm fatigue with all sets, but nothing too bad. Starting breathing heavier on 2nd set. Was tougher than the wide grip until the last set, then close grip was easier. 

4) Supine rows RI 30 secs 
body weight x 4 (3x) 
K, these hurt my shoulder. I think too much after doing lat pulldowns. 

4) Good mornings RI 30 secs 
3lb iron grip x 10 
40lb x 8 
50lb x 6 
This was easy at all weights for my back, however having my shoulders back like that holding the weight, not sure I will be able to continue this later on. I have problems with that. will run into it with squats as well, but will deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Superset RI 45 secs 
5a) Cambered bar lying rows regular grip (palms facing down) 
cambered bar with 10lbs on each side x 10 
cambered bar with 15lbs on each side x 6 
cambered bar with 15lbs on each side x 6 

5b) Same exercise but reverse grip (palms facing up) 
cambered bar with 10lbs on each side x 10 
cambered bar with 15lbs on each side x 4 
cambered bar with 15lbs on each side x 6 
I really had to work for these. Maybe started a little too heavy. I think I am stronger than I really am. Anyway, the close grip ones were really hard. Was really sweating and breathing very hard after all sets.


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 15, 2005)

*WEDNESDAY FEB 9th*
*OFF Day*

*THURSDAY FEB 10th*
*CHEST* 
5 minutes of rotator cuff. 2 sets/12 reps 3lbs each side, each exercise. 

W/U) Kneeling push ups on swiss ball 2sets/10reps 
a little pain in right rotator but not bad and went away after first set. probably just needed to warm up a little more. 

1) Push ups on swiss ball 
level 1: 2 sets/8 reps 
level 2: 1 set/4 reps 
completed first set at level 1, went on and tried level 2 but not able to complete more than 4 so went back to level 1 and did another set of 8 reps. 

Superset 
2a) Incline bench db press 
1st: 7/20 lbs 
2nd: 10/15lbs 
3rd: 8/15lbs 
4th: 8/15lbs 
started out too heavy. didn't move up in weight due to fatigue I was experiencing. Started breathing heavier during first set and started sweating during 2nd. 

2b) Decline bench db flys 
1st: 10/15 lbs 
2nd: 10/15lbs 
3rd: 8/15lbs 
4th: 8/15lbs 
felt a little instability in shoulder during decline but was able to control it. No pain. Continued to sweat and have increased breathing rate after 2nd set. 

Dropset: 
3) Incline bench db press 
1st: 8/15lbs, 8/10lbs, 6/15lbs, 6/10lbs 
2nd: 6/16lbs, 6/10lbs, 4/15lbs, 4/10lbs 
boy, this sure kicked my ass. In a good way though. Started breathing harder midway through first set. Was definitely sweating at the end of the 2nd. 

4) Peck deck flys 
We actually don't have one of these machines...I did use a fly machine instead. I will try to find a picture of one to see if this is ok to substitute with. 
1st: 10/30lbs 
2nd: 10/30lbs 
3rd: 8/45lbs 
4th: 8/45lbs 

*ABS* 
1) Front Crunches. 15 x 4 sets 
Kept hands across my chest. Really felt the burn on these today, but that is because my abs are still really sore from their last workout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

2) Pull ins 
10 reps x 2 sets 
started sweating while doing these. only did 2 sets so that i could get to the others. 

3) Side flexions 
10 reps x side x 2 sets 
I used the wall for stability. Will try next time not to because these seemed really easy. Didn't sweat or breath hard at all. 

4) Supine ab stretch 
1 set x 10 reps 
This felt soooo good! 

5) Side planks 
Maybe I just a wuss but I tried to these and my shoulders were shaking so bad that I couldn't hold for more than 10secs. 

6) Face down planks 
2 at beginning level for 30 secs each 
Really stretch out everything...not sure I did these right but will keep trying.


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 15, 2005)

*FRIDAY FEB 11th*
*Arms*

W/U) Push ups on a medicine ball http 3 sets x 10 

REPS/WEIGHT 

All next RI 45 secs. 
1a) Kick-backs 
1st: 10/10 
2nd: 10/12 
3rd: 8/15 
4th: 3/20 
Increased BR (breathing rate) during 2nd set. Alternated. Left arm weaker than right. 

1b) Flat bench db tri extensions 
1st: 10/10 
2nd: 8/12 
3rd: 6/15 
4th: 3/20 
Started sweating and increased BR during 3rd set. 

2a) Db curls 
1st: 10/15 
2nd: 8/20 
3rd: 5/25 
4th: 4/25 
Left arm weaker. BR increased in 3rd set. Alternated. 

2b) Hammer curls 
1st: 10/15 
2nd: 6/15 
3rd: 5/15 
4th: 5/15 
Tried to use 20lbs in second set but couldn't even get a single rep so switched back to 15's. Weaker left arm. BR increased during 2nd set, sweating in 3rd. Alternated. 

3) Assisted dips 
1st: 10/80 
2nd: 6/70 
3rd: 6/60 
4th: 4/50 
BR increased during 1st set. Sweating in 3rd. Only held last dip for 5 secs. 

4a) Supine curls 
1st: 12/40 
2nd: 10/50 
3rd: 8/60 
4th: 6/70 
BR increased in 3rd set. 

4b) Reverse barbell curls 
1st: 10/20 
2nd: 6/30 
3rd: 4/30 
4th: 5/30 
BR increased during 2nd set, sweating during 3rd. Didn't increase weight after 2nd due to pain in wrists. Didn't cry. Like a lot better than dips. Will change in future I am sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

5) Cable push downs. 
1st: 8/20 
2nd: 8/30 
3rd: 3/35 
4th: 3/35 
These kicked my butt. Arms fatigued. BR increased in 3rd as well as sweating. Tried 40lbs but couldn't do one rep so dropped to 35. 

6) Preacher curls with EZ bar 
1st: 10/20 
2nd: 8/30 
3rd: 6/40 
4th: 6/40 
Had to fight for last reps in the last two sets. BR and sweating in 3rd set. 

Use of arms severely hindered for rest of evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Typing was not an option.


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 15, 2005)

*SATURDAY FEB 12th*
*Legs*
Warm up superset: RI 1 minute 
1a) leg extensions machine 
4 light sets - 25 lbs 
1st set x 12 reps 
2nd set x 15 reps 
3rd set x 18 reps 

1b) Straight leg calf raises 
2 sets light 50x 15 reps each set 

2) Squats. RI 1 minute 
15's x 12 
15's x 15 
20's x 12 
20's x 15 
WOW...haven't squatted in sooo long. Knees felt great though. Quads were tired into the 3rd set. Sweating and increased BR started during 3rd set. Had a spotter to watch my form and was told it was good. Felt like I kept my weight on center and that I was keeping my back straight and my butt out. 

Superset: RI 90 secs 
3a) Bar SLDL's 1st set. 
20 lbs x 12 reps 
30 lbs x 10 reps 
40 lbs x 8 reps 
50 lbs x 6 reps 
The words butt lock come to mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Worked for the last few reps in the last 2 sets. Felt a good stretch throughout sets. Sweating and increased BR started in 3rd set. 

3b) Lying leg curls 
25 lbs x 8 reps 
40 lbs x 6 reps 
55 lbs x 6 reps 
70 set x 6 reps 
Can start at a higher weight next time but wasn't sure what I was able to do. Last set felt really good. 

4) Front barbell squat 
4 sets x 10 reps 
used barbell by itself 
Didn't use an increase in weight. Had to work for last reps in all sets. Could go up next time to see what I am capable of doing. Nervous about knees but still should have gone up. 

Superset RI: 45 secs 
5a) Seated calf raises 
1st set: 35 lbs x 25 reps 
2nd set: 42.5 lbs x 18 reps 
3rd set: 47.5 lbs x 15 reps 
4th set: 52.5 lbs x 12 reps 
Sweating and increased BR started in 3rd set. 

5b) Seated tibia curls 
Same as above 
Not sure I was doing these right. Should have looked for a demonstration before going to gym...bad me. Used the seated calf and put toes off front and pointed down to ground and brought back up. Sweating and increased BR started in 3rd set. 

I have butt lock on my right side only so far. Feel like I am walking around with my butt out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well. Felt good to get in there and squat though. It may have been hard but still made me happy at the end of the workout. No pain in my knees at all. A little popping during the leg curls but only during the 1st two sets. And felt some strain (not pain) in my right knee towards the end of the last set of front BB squats.


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 15, 2005)

*SUNDAY FEB 15th
OFF Day

**MONDAY FEB 14th*
*Shoulder &Traps*

W/U) Rotator cuff warm up. 3 sets/exercise. 3lbs. 

1 W/U) Cable standing rotation - RI 30 secs. 
10 lbs x 10 reps each side. 3 sets per side 

All next RI's 45 secs 

Superset: next two are done while seated on a swiss ball 
2a) Shoulder db press (LBS/REPS) 
1st: 12.5/12 
2nd: 12.5/10 
3rd: 15/8 
4th: 15/8 
5th: 15/6 
Ok, I need to do a better job of preparing for my workouts. I missed the "next two are done while seated on a swiss ball". 

2b) Db lateral raises 
completed 5 sets of 5lbs at 10 reps 
fatigue in the last 3 reps from set 2 on. BR increased after set 2. 

3) Standing front db raises - Ladders 
1st set: 2.5's /5's /8's /5's /2.5's x 3 each 
2nd set: 2.5's /5's /8's /5's /2.5's x 4 each 
3rd set: 2.5's /5's /8's /10's / 8's /5's /2.5's x 3 each 
4th set: 2.5's /5's /8's /10's / 8's /5's /2.5's x 4 each 
Fatigue at the second 8lb section of set 3. BR increased. 

4) Db upright rows. Drop sets 
1st: 12/8, 10/8 
2nd: 15/8, 12/8 
3rd: 20/6, 15/8 
4th: 25/4, 20/8 
BR increase, sweating starting at 3rd set. A little pain in L shoulder at end of 4th set of 25's. Not much so will just try again next time and see what happens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

5a) Db seated rear raises 
1st: 5/10 
2nd:8/8 
3rd: 5/6 
4th: 5/6 
My shoulder was popping throughout this exercise. No pain though. I went back down to the 5's because my form was really shitty with the 8's. 

5b) Front lateral raise 
4 sets of 5 lbs at 10 reps 
fatigue in 3rd set at rep 6. 

6a) bb shrugs 
1st: 40/15 
2nd: 40/12 
3rd: 50/15 
4th: 50/12 
Comfort zone anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should have increased here but wasn't sure about the second part of the superset. Will increase next time. 

6b) Behind the back shrugs on the Smith 
1st: 70/8 
2nd: 90/8 
3rd: 100/6 
4th: 110/4 
I don't have straps yet. Last set I really struggled with keeping from going up on my toes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But kept myself grounded and got through the reps. 

*Abs* 

1) Front Crunches on swiss ball 
3 sets x 15 reps 
BR increased in 3rd set. 

2) Jack-knife sit ups. 
3 sets x 20 eps 
Sweating, dizzy, seeing spots. These are my nemosis (sp)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will conquer soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3) Pull ins 
3 sets x 10 reps 
BR increased, sweating. 

4) Leg hip raises. 
2 sets x 25 reps 
BR increased, sweating. Had to work for last few reps in both sets. 

5) Supine ab stretch 
1 set x 10 reps 
Love these. Feels really good to stretch those out after all that work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

6) Incline full sit ups. 
3 sets x 6 reps 
Probably stayed in my comfort zone by only doing 6 reps. Was really tired at the end but should have pushed for 8. No excuses right!


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 15, 2005)

*TUESDAY FEB 15th*
*Back*
W/U) Hyperextensions RI 30 secs 
bw x 12 
+10lb plate x 10 
+25lb plate x 8 x 2 sets 

1) Feet on the floor, supine rows RI: 45 secs 
3 sets x 6 reps 
Used a shoulder width grip and was able to do these. Still not able to pull my chest up to the bar. 

2) Deadlifts: RI 2 minutes. 
used iron grip bars. LBS/REPS 
1st: 20/12 
2nd: 60/10 
3rd: 70/8 
4th: 80/6 
5th: 90/6 
6th: 100/4 
Sweating and BR increased in 2nd set. Shocked myself. Didn't think I could get the 100 up. Being I don't have a belt or straps yet I really watched my form to make sure I wasn't doing these wrong. Had a trainer at the gym watch my last set and he said my form stayed good. 

3) Assisted pull ups. Wide grip RI 45 secs 
LBS of Resistance/REPS 
1st: 100/10 
2nd: 95/8 
3rd: 85/4 
4th: 80/4 
I'm such a wuss. Fatigue in shoulders in all sets. Held the last rep for 20 secs in the 1st 3 sets and 15 in the 4th. 

Superset, RI 45 secs 
4a) Cambered bar lying row - overhand grip 
LBS on bar/REPS 
1st: 20/8 
2nd: 30/8 
3rd: 35/6 
4th: 40/4 
I promise I will really study my workouts from now on. I used the wrong grip on these, should have been underhand. Yell at me. I deserve it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

4b) db's lying rows 
LBS per DB/REPS 
1st: 12/8 
2nd: 20/8 
3rd: 25/6 
4th: 30/4 
Worked hard for all reps in last 2 sets. 

5) Hammer strength high rows 
LBS on each arm/REPS 
1st: 25/8 
2nd: 40/8 
3rd: 50/6 
4th: 55/4 
Static hold on 1st, 2nd, and 4th set 10 secs, 3rd set was 5 secs. Will improve the static hold times next time. Fatigue in arms. Sweating and BR increased. 

6) Posing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will pose after work. Ran out of time today. Had to get to work early for a meeting.

*Ok, I think you are all caught up on what I have done so far...any questions?*


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh yeah, I am currently drinking about 7-8 L of water a day.  2-3 L of that is green tea.  I drink a L when I get up.  1/2 L on the way to the gym.  1 L while working out.  And 1/2 L on my way to work from the gym.  I am taking L-Carnitine (2 caps) on my way to the gym.  I also take a 3-a-day multivitamin.  I think that covers my supplements.  My protein shake is 100% whey because I am allergic to eggs.   I can eat a few in the morning with no issues but the shakes had way too much egg protein in them and I got really dizzy from them.


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 15, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

>


Did I leave something out?  Or am I not doing something correctly?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Feb 15, 2005)

snflwr77 said:
			
		

> Ok, I think you are all caught up on what I have done so far...any questions?[/b] [/color]


 How much coffee are you drinking ?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Feb 15, 2005)

You seem to have a lot of energy.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

What is increased BR??  breathing?  isn't it a given that your breathing will go up during a workout?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

another question?

Don't you think that your workouts are a bit much? I mean, you are using every single thing possible....drop sets, training to failure, supersets.  have you ever read about CNS overtraining?  Also, if you aprropriatly work hard for one set why is so much volume neccessary?  Increase intensity decrease volume and periodize is what I do.  But I am not doing your diet and training so I guess go with what ya got.  I am jsut throwing ideas out there.


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What is increased BR?? breathing? isn't it a given that your breathing will go up during a workout?


BR does mean breathing rate.  the girl I am working with on F&B wanted to know at what point during each exercise that I am increasing my breathing rate and sweating.  I just copied over the pages from F&B.


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 15, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> How much coffee are you drinking ?


NONE!!! Yuck.  Tastes like burnt water  No caffeine in my diet right now.  I decaffinate my green tea too.


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> another question?
> 
> Don't you think that your workouts are a bit much? I mean, you are using every single thing possible....drop sets, training to failure, supersets. have you ever read about CNS overtraining? Also, if you aprropriatly work hard for one set why is so much volume neccessary? Increase intensity decrease volume and periodize is what I do. But I am not doing your diet and training so I guess go with what ya got. I am jsut throwing ideas out there.


Thats good feedback.  And its appreciated.  I think they feel that I need all the help I can possibly get being I am soooo out of shape and didn't start training until 16 weeks out. I am really trying to find the right workout for me at this point.  I will definitely take your questions into consideration! THANKS!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

snflwr77 said:
			
		

> BR does mean breathing rate.  the girl I am working with on F&B wanted to know at what point during each exercise that I am increasing my breathing rate and sweating.  I just copied over the pages from F&B.




why though??  I don;t know what she is getting at.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why though??  I don;t know what she is getting at.


Ohh ohhh can I anwser this


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ohh ohhh can I anwser this




hit me up!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2005)

LOL, I better not or I'll get in trouble 

(pssst...I was being sarcastic)


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why though?? I don;t know what she is getting at.


I hope she is doing it to see if I am getting out of my comfort zone and pushing myself in all sets.  Beyond that I guess I don't really know.  I should ask.  That is a big problem for me.  I don't even know what questions to ask.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LOL, I better not or I'll get in trouble
> 
> (pssst...I was being sarcastic)





oh LOL.....you suck!!  hahahhaha


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LOL, I better not or I'll get in trouble
> 
> (pssst...I was being sarcastic)


  The F&B Nazis are gonna come after ya if you aren't careful Jodi.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi and good luck, progress pics looking awesome!


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi and good luck, progress pics looking awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)

Your progressive pics are incredible. However, I didn't see anything really wrong before  You are a very attractive woman. Keep it up and post more pics as you progress!!!


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Your progressive pics are incredible. However, I didn't see anything really wrong before  You are a very attractive woman. Keep it up and post more pics as you progress!!!


Thank you very much.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2005)

figure out why you need to know when your breathing rate goes up yet???


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> figure out why you need to know when your breathing rate goes up yet???


No.  Do you have any insight?  I will have to ask her today I guess.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> The F&B Nazis are gonna come after ya if you aren't careful Jodi.


They already are   PFunk and I had a tiny little debate with Patyal and they are already talking about banning me   It would be one thing if I insulted her and was rude but I was polite.  I guess you aren't allowed to have an opinion that differs from them or you are banned.  Pathetic!  No wonder why so many people hate Patyal.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2005)

snflwr77 said:
			
		

> Thats good feedback.  And its appreciated.  I think they feel that I need all the help I can possibly get being I am soooo out of shape and didn't start training until 16 weeks out. I am really trying to find the right workout for me at this point.  I will definitely take your questions into consideration! THANKS!


Too much in the excerise dept can lead to burn out.  Rely more on your diet to get you were you need to be in the 16 weeks.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> They already are   PFunk and I had a tiny little debate with Patyal and they are already talking about banning me   It would be one thing if I insulted her and was rude but I was polite.  I guess you aren't allowed to have an opinion that differs from them or you are banned.  Pathetic!  No wonder why so many people hate Patyal.


We still love you Jodi.


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 16, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Too much in the excerise dept can lead to burn out. Rely more on your diet to get you were you need to be in the 16 weeks.


I thought I needed to be kicking my ass in the gym right now to get some more muscle mass...will backing off the lifting a bit still allow me to do that efficiently and in the time I need it to occur?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Too much in the excerise dept can lead to burn out.  Rely more on your diet to get you were you need to be in the 16 weeks.




I agree.




> We still love you Jodi.



I love both Jodi(e)'s.


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 16, 2005)

I am sorry if my journal caused some issues on F&B.    In all honesty, I am a little shocked I didn't get banned from there after getting into it with some people too. 

I am really at a loss.  I just keep getting confused as to whose advice I should follow in order to achieve my goal.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2005)

snflwr77 said:
			
		

> I thought I needed to be kicking my ass in the gym right now to get some more muscle mass...will backing off the lifting a bit still allow me to do that efficiently and in the time I need it to occur?



you aren't going to add that much muscle while hypocaloric like this.  Realistically you are atempting to maintain what you have (hopefully add a little) and lose fat.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2005)

Lifting smart is the key here.  More doesn't equal better.  You need to build a bit of muscle but what you are doing now is only going to wear you out and you won't build mass.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks, I love you both too


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2005)

snflwr77 said:
			
		

> I am really at a loss.  I just keep getting confused as to whose advice I should follow in order to achieve my goal.




the best thing you can do is to follow ONE person.  If there are to many cooks in the kitchen then you are just going to get messed up.  You need to pick a person and stick it out.  But, you also need to educate yourself on the topics of training and diet as much as possible and how the work together to achieve the results you are looking for, not just for contest but for overal life fitenss.  No one here is telling you to leave your coach.  People here all do things differently.  We are just givning you things to think about and reasearch.  Ask as many questions as you can and learn as much as possible.  But, stick with one persons method when going to contest.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2005)

True unless your coach is a complete moron.


----------



## Julz (Feb 16, 2005)

Good luck here too! (hi everyone else!  )


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2005)

Julz said:
			
		

> Good luck here too! (hi everyone else!  )





LOL.....traitor!!!!  I'm telling!!!


----------



## Julz (Feb 16, 2005)

who? moi??  

I've been here almost a year, so  I'm actually a double agent for another site


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2005)

snflwr77 said:
			
		

> I thought I needed to be kicking my ass in the gym right now to get some more muscle mass...will backing off the lifting a bit still allow me to do that efficiently and in the time I need it to occur?




Size/Mass comes in time.  

Is this a workout you got from a trainer?
Its overkill to me.  Yes, you do need more muscle mass in the upper body, but you can only gain so much in the time you have.  You don't want to be spending no more than 45 mins to an hour in the gym lifting, then of coarse a lil longer when you add in the cardio afterwards.

The diet doesn't look bad to me, just the cottage cheese I would ditch the closer you get to the show.  As tall as you are, the calories you can handle.  In your before and now pics it looks like it is working for you.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2005)

What do you do for cardio?


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 16, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> What do you do for cardio?


I don't do any cardio.  My coach doesn't want me to.  Just lifting.  Not even suppose to do cardio to warm up.  I spend about 1 to 2 hours per day in the gym depending on if it is an ab day as well.  (Sorry, I know I told someone in a PM that it was 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 hours, but that includes getting ready for work too, oops).  

As far as the cottage cheese goes, my last day with it is Friday.  After that, my coach wants me to switch over to EvoPro.  I may try to talk her into just doing a second protein shake and 1/2 oz. nuts instead (thanks Jodi!  ).  I have not been able to find a lot of information on the pro's and con's of casein so if someone else has an opinion on this, please enlighten me!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2005)

The reason for casein protein is because it's a slow digesting protein.  You want that for a bedtime meal.  You are about to sleep for 6-8 hours and you want the slowest possible digesting protein before bed to prevent catabolism.  

I don't like to spend the money on expensive proteins so that is why I just use whey with some fat to slow down digesting or I eat cottage cheese.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2005)

> I don't like to spend the money on expensive proteins so that is why I just use whey with some fat to slow down digesting or I eat cottage cheese.



Ditto.  Either that or I eat a real meal (usually protein/fat/fiber unless I am bulking).  I hate spending money on expensive protein powerds.  Plus when you are dieting whole foods are much more beneficial as it will require a greater energy output to break them down.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2005)

No cardio and she expects you to be ready for a May show?

I'm not meaning to sound mean...but what the hell?  Does she plan to add this in when the diet stops working or adjust your diet?


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 16, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> No cardio and she expects you to be ready for a May show?
> 
> I'm not meaning to sound mean...but what the hell?  Does she plan to add this in when the diet stops working or adjust your diet?


I need to ask her some questions I guess.  I noticed when I posted on irontrybe that I was doing cardio 6x a week for 45 minutes that several people told me cardio wasn't going to do anything for me and I needed to get in there and lift.  But I will definitely talk to Patyal about this.  Thanks for the insight!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2005)

cardio will help speed up the fat loss.  
what is your bodyfat level now and your weight?  How much have you been loosing on average per week or two in weight/bf?

Not everyone needs to be doing massive amounts of cardio.  You'll have to find one that works well for you.  Some girls like HIIT, while others prefer a lil longer time at a slower pace.

If your 16 weeks out, 6 days at 45 mins each may be too much.  You want to be able to have room to either adjust your cardio up or adjust your diet to loose the bf.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

Goodluck on your journey


----------



## TJohn (Feb 16, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> The F&B Nazis are gonna come after ya if you aren't careful Jodi.



NAZIS  Where?!


----------



## Julz (Feb 16, 2005)

TJohn said:
			
		

> NAZIS  Where?!



NO SOUP FOR YOU!


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 17, 2005)

*THURSDAY FEB 17th*
*CHEST* 
0) 5 min of rotator cuff 
3 sets @ 3 lbs for all 4 exercises 


*Quote from my coach:*Let's make friends with the swiss ball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The swiss ball and I aren't friends after this workout. Maybe over time we will be able to settle our differences.





1) Swiss ball: push ups RI 30 secs 
W/U: 1st set done at level 1. bw x 12 
2nd & 3rd set done at level 2. bw x 5 reps. 
Need to push myself to do these. I hate push-ups. So I need to do at least 8 reps each set next week. I am a slacker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

Superset: RI 45 secs 
2a) Supine db press (LBS/REPS) 
1st: 10/10 
2nd: 15/8 
3rd: 20/6 
4th: 25/4 
HR increase in 3rd and 4th sets. Sweating in 4th. 

2b) Flat db flys on swiss ball 
1st: 10/10 
2nd: 15/10 
3rd: 20/10 
4th: 25/10 
No discomfort this time. The ball keeps me from going down past 90 degrees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HR increase in 3rd and 4th sets. Sweating in 4th. Oh yeah, I saw some pretty nice spots after getting up from 4th set. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bring it on Mr. Spots! I loved doing these. 

Superset: RI 45 secs 
3a) decline db press on swiss ball 
1st: 15/10 
2nd: 20/8 
3rd: 25/6 
HR increased in 3rd and 4th. Sweating in 4th. 

3b) db pullovers on swiss ball 
1st: 15/8 
2nd: 20/6 
3rd: 25/6 
First off, my right tri was extremely tight during this. I don't think I was getting the full ROM that was intended. May need to adjust tomorrows arm day because of this. It is really tender and no amount of stretching loosened it up. Any thoughts? 
HR increased and sweating in 4th set. 

Superset: RI 45 secs 
4a) Incline db flys on swiss ball 
1st: 10/10 
2nd: 15/10 
3rd: 20/10 
HR increased in 2nd and 3rd set. Sweating in 3rd. Paused on 8th rep in set 3. 

4b) Incline db press 
1st: 15/10 
2nd: 20/8 
3rd: 20/8 
HR increase in 2nd and 3rd. Sweating in 3rd. Tried 25's on 3rd set but couldn't get up one so reverted back to 20's. Paused on reps 2-6 for 3rd set. 

5) Posing holding 30 secs... rest 15-20 secs. Do each pose twice. 
Front double bi 
Left side chest 
Right side chest 
Front relaxed 
Left side relaxed 
leftsiderelaxed.htm 
Right side relaxed 
Did these although not sure I am doing this right. I am meeting with a friend of mine that competes in BB tonight to learn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I promise to warm up prior. 

*ABS *

W/U Regular crunches on the floor x 25 reps 

1) Half planks - Hold 30 secs, rest 30 secs x 3 sets 
1st: 25 secs 
2nd: 30 secs 
3rd: 30 secs 
I get it...you're trying to kill me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Had my arms to wide on first set and made it really hard on my shoulders. Adjusted for next two and was able to hold for 30 secs. 

2) Bridge on swiss ball - Hold 30 secs, rest 30 secs x 3 sets 
3 sets x 30 secs 
I really liked these. Put a little strain on my knees but after the first set really concentrated on keeping my knees from going out backwards. Felt in glutes and somewhat in lower abs. May need to hold longer next time? 

3) Roman chair, knee raises 
bw x 12 x 3 sets 
Again, it is disturbing to me how out of shape I let myself get. Used to do straight legged raises all the time...Tried one and couldn't get the full ROM so went back to knee raises. 

4) Ball raise off bench 
4 reps minimum x 3 sets 
I should be shot. I could have done more than 4 reps. I was exhausted, but my abs weren't. Felt some burn but definitely should have pushed myself. 

*OVERALL I was a little disappointed in myself. I did well on most of the exercises and got out of my comfort zone. However, I should be better about getting out of that zone for the entire workout. GOAL for next time is to push myself (within reason) and do much better on abs. I really need to work those and I just need to get my head on straight!*


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 17, 2005)

Just a note about breathing rate (BR).  I was informed by my coach that this doesn't actually tell her anything and that she needed heart rate (HR).  Just a side note on this...breathing rate and heart rate in a normal adult should provide you with the same information.  BR increased moments after heart rate.  Both are indicators that the muscles need more oxygen due to increased activity.  Someone that has strong leg muscles will not need this oxygen increase as soon as I would.  Therefore, I would suggest that the reason she wants the heart rate increase is to see exactly what muscles are fatiguing faster and at what weight.  Thats IMO.


----------



## MrsSquat (Feb 17, 2005)

Julz said:
			
		

> NO SOUP FOR YOU!




 
Hey Julz


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2005)

MrsSquat said:
			
		

> Hey Julz



*deep Barry voice* Hi there


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2005)

sry snflwr77

But this thread is pretty funny


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> sry snflwr77
> 
> But this thread is pretty funny


Yeah, I noticed it has become the comic relief thread...that is okay though...laughing works my abs   So keep it coming all!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi you bunch of IM wannabe's!


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hi you bunch of IM wannabe's!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2005)

OK....I am going to be the mean one here:

You need to get a different trainer.  Your workouts look like crap.  Way too many exerices....did you research this person before you started working with them and if you paid them...I'd get a friggen refund.

This stuff is more for someone that does not plan to compete in a short time.  Hell...it isn't even for someone planning to compete anytime in this year or next.....

Sorry if I pissed ya off, but your not gonna get anywhere with those workouts, you won't gain muscle. 
Burnout is about it.....


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2005)

They are watching you.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

I always feel like....somebody's watching meee.......


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh as if I care who is watching.

If THEY do not like it...here


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

I love you Jodie   Such spunk!


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 17, 2005)

Just got back from the gym.  Met with one of my friends that competes in BB.  He was teaching me how to pose (BB posing).  WOW!  My shoulders are still burning!  My right tricep actually loosened up while posing though so that was awesome...  I am not going into the gym in the morning because I spent an hour posing this evening...will go in after work to give my arm muscles some time to recoop.  Thats where I am at for now.  Please continue to post advice and any information that I may need to know!  Thanks for everything thus far!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 18, 2005)

HELLOOOOO!!

 Jeez am I late to get in here or what?! Welcome to IM, girl! I'm so glad you came over here! Will be checking in on you and the shenanigans going on in here (not so much this weekend cause i'm out of town, in NYC being a nuisance to p-funk for a few days). 

 Best of luck!


----------



## MrsSquat (Feb 18, 2005)

snflwr, how many weeks out are you?


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 18, 2005)

MrsSquat said:
			
		

> snflwr, how many weeks out are you?


This saturday will be 12 weeks.  Is this doable?  I know I keep asking that.  Just nervous


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 18, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HELLOOOOO!!
> 
> Jeez am I late to get in here or what?! Welcome to IM, girl! I'm so glad you came over here! Will be checking in on you and the shenanigans going on in here (not so much this weekend cause i'm out of town, in NYC being a nuisance to p-funk for a few days).
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks so much!  Glad to see ya on here!  Will be checking into your journal some more this weekend.  Have fun in NYC!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HELLOOOOO!!
> 
> Jeez am I late to get in here or what?! Welcome to IM, girl! I'm so glad you came over here! Will be checking in on you and the shenanigans going on in here (not so much this weekend cause i'm out of town, in NYC being a nuisance to p-funk for a few days).
> 
> Best of luck!


Oh yeah right Ivy, you surely will be antagonizing PFunk....riiiiiiight... 

Hey, I have been checking out your journal, flower, and you look very driven and ready.
About your workout yesterday, don't be down on yourself.
As Roy Schneider says in every Adam Sandler movie:

"You can do it!!!!!"

Best of luck in your "quest".
By the way, do listen to Jodie, you seem to be doing a little too much and she knows her stuff....


----------



## MrsSquat (Feb 18, 2005)

snflwr77 said:
			
		

> This saturday will be 12 weeks.  Is this doable?  I know I keep asking that.  Just nervous



Anything is doable if you have the drive for it.  Is this your first one?  Everybody gets nervous...just keep your mind set and motivation high.  You'll do great.     

I saw your last set of progress pics and you've made LOTS of improvements.    I can't wait to see what you look like in a month from now.


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 18, 2005)

MrsSquat said:
			
		

> Anything is doable if you have the drive for it. Is this your first one? Everybody gets nervous...just keep your mind set and motivation high. You'll do great.
> 
> I saw your last set of progress pics and you've made LOTS of improvements.  I can't wait to see what you look like in a month from now.


Yep, this is my first competition.  I can't wait to see what I look like in a month either.  Hoping to see some muscle there   I guess I will just have to wait and see if I progress along those lines.


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 18, 2005)

*MEAL PLAN FOR WEDNESDAY FEB. 16TH:* 
*Meal 1:* 5 egg whites, 1/2 c. (raw weight) oatmeal, 1/8 tsp. cinnamon, 2 glucosamin caps, 1 multivitamin, 3/4 T. olive oil 
337CAL/23.4P/28.7C/14F 
*Meal 2:* 1.25 scoops protein shake, 1 c. strawberries, 2 fish oil caps, 0.75 T. flax seed oil, 1 T. acv 
335CAL/28.75P/20.5C/12.25F 
*Meal 3: *4 oz 93% lean hamburger, 1 T. salsa, 100 g yams, 1 egg white, 1/8 tsp cinnamon, 3 fish oil caps 
303CAL/26.2P/24.2C/11F 
*Meal 4: *4 oz chicken, 1 apple, 1 T. flax seed oil 
340CAL/32P/19C/12.7F 
*Meal 5:* 4 oz tilapia, 2 c. green lettuce, 1 T. olive oil, 1 T. acv, 1/8 tsp garlic powder, 1/8 tsp italian seasoning, 2 c. broccoli 
269CAL/29P/12C/12.2F 
*Meal 6:* 1 c. cottage cheese, 2 c. green lettuce, 1 T. acv, 1/4 T. olive oil, 1/8 tsp garlic powder, 1/8 tsp italian seasoning 
237CAL/24.5P/6C/12.5F 
*TOTALS: 1821.5CAL/164.31P/109.9C/74.65F* 

*MEAL PLAN FOR THURSDAY FEB. 17TH: *
*Meal 1:* 5 egg whites, 1/2 c. (raw weight) oatmeal, 1/8 tsp. cinnamon, 2 glucosamin caps, 1 multivitamin, 3/4 T. olive oil 
337CAL/23.4P/28.7C/14F 
*Meal 2:* 1.25 scoops protein shake, 1 c. strawberries, 2 fish oil caps, 0.75 T. flax seed oil, 1 T. acv 
335CAL/28.75P/20.5C/12.25F 
*Meal 3:* 4 oz 93% lean hamburger, 1 T. salsa, 1/2 c. rice, 3 fish oil caps 
317.5CAL/30.25P/28.5C/12.1F 
*Meal 4:* 4 oz chicken, 1 grapefruit, 1 T. flax seed oil 
331.7CAL/33.3P/18C/12.9F 
*Meal 5:* 1 can tuna, 2 c. green lettuce, 1 T. olive oil, 1 T. acv, 1/8 tsp garlic powder, 1/8 tsp italian seasoning, 2 c. asparagus 
303CAL/35.64P/16.8C/12.76F 
*Meal 6:* 1 c. cottage cheese, 2 c. green lettuce, 1 T. acv, 1/4 T. olive oil, 1/8 tsp garlic powder, 1/8 tsp italian seasoning 
237CAL/24.5P/6C/12.5F 
*TOTALS: 1869.16CAL/175.4P/118C/75.01F* 

*MEAL PLAN FOR FRIDAY FEB. 18TH: *
*Meal 1:* 5 egg whites, 1/2 c. (raw weight) oatmeal, 1/8 tsp. cinnamon, 2 glucosamin caps, 1 multivitamin, 3/4 T. olive oil 
337CAL/23.4P/28.7C/14F 
*Meal 2:* 1.25 scoops protein shake, 1 c. strawberries, 2 fish oil caps, 0.75 T. flax seed oil, 1 T. acv 
335CAL/28.75P/20.5C/12.25F 
*Meal 3:* 2 oz 93% lean hamburger, 1 T. salsa, 1/2 c. rice, 3 fish oil caps 
237.5CAL/19.25P/28.5C/8.13F 
*Meal 4:* 4 oz chicken, 1 grapefruit, 1 T. flax seed oil 
331.7CAL/33.3P/18C/12.9F 
*Meal 5:* 1 can tuna, 2 c. green lettuce, 1 T. olive oil, 1 T. acv, 1/8 tsp garlic powder, 1/8 tsp italian seasoning, 2 c. asparagus 
303CAL/35.64P/16.8C/12.76F 
*Meal 6:* 1 c. cottage cheese, 2 c. green lettuce, 1 T. acv, 1/4 T. olive oil, 1/8 tsp garlic powder, 1/8 tsp italian seasoning 
237CAL/24.5P/6C/12.5F 
*TOTALS: 1789.16CAL/164.4P/118C/71.01F* 

NOTE: Today I am not hungry until right at the 3 hour mark since my last meal. Don't know if this is because I haven't worked out yet or not. Also, for meal 3, I must have left a container at home, I only had a 2oz hamburger with me. That is not a normal adjustment, just a mistake.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

Looks pretty good!!! you seem really driven too, I like that. In the Infamous words of Rocky : *GO FOR IT*!!!


----------



## simbh (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey , just wanted to say good job . You really have made quite some nice progress in less than a month. As for the advise , you can't get better advise than from the mouth (or the fingers , typing ) of JLB001 .


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Hey , just wanted to say good job . You really have made quite some nice progress in less than a month. As for the advise , you can't get better advise than from the mouth (or the fingers , typing ) of JLB001 .


Its ok, she can follow the advice of someone that has never done any shows before.  Its not like I was never trained by a pro anyways.....


----------



## ericnb_98 (Feb 21, 2005)

I think your doing a great job and keep it up.


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 21, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Its ok, she can follow the advice of someone that has never done any shows before. Its not like I was never trained by a pro anyways.....


Look.  I am not doing this to be mean.  I just don't think its in my best interest to keep switching things around.  I'm sorry if you feel like I am making the wrong decision.  I don't know what else to do...


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2005)

Good luck either way.


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 24, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Good luck either way.


Thank you.


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 26, 2005)

I will post meals and workouts from this week later today.  Here are my current stats.  I also posted some new pics.  I really need some advice when it comes to posing. 

Measurements from this morning: 

waist: 28 1/2" (2/19 - 29," 2/12 - 30", 2/5 - 31", 1/20 - 32") 
hips: 33 1/2" (2/19 - 35", 2/12 - 35", 2/5 - 36", 1/20 - 37") 
thighs: 23" (2/19 - 23", 2/12 - 23 1/2", 2/5 - 23 1/2", 1-20 - 24") 
calves: 14 1/2" (2/19 -14", 2/12 - 14 1/2", 2/5 - 14 1/2", 1/20 - 15") 
bust: 36 1/2" - (2/19 - 36", 2/12 - 36", 2/5 - 37", 1/20 - 38") 
chest: 31" (2/19 - 31", 2/12 - 31", 2/5 - 31", 1/20 - 32") 
upper arm: 11" (2/19 - 11", 2/12 - 11", 1/20 & 2/5 - 11 1/2") 

BW was 154lbs this morning.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2005)

Your coming along nicely.  Work on bringing your shoulders up.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

Damn Girl, your lookin GREAT!!!


----------



## snflwr77 (Feb 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Your coming along nicely. Work on bringing your shoulders up.


Thanks for the advice!  I noticed that I didn't prop them up as well as I should have.  Hard to take pics of yourself.  Should have retaken that one, but I will try to keep practicing and keep my shoulders up while I am doing that.


----------



## snflwr77 (Mar 2, 2005)

I know...I am really behind on my journal.  Will catch up on this during the weekend.  Has been a crazy week working overtime and being sick.  Anyway, updates to come soon.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 2, 2005)

snflwr77 said:
			
		

> Look.  I am not doing this to be mean.  I just don't think its in my best interest to keep switching things around.  I'm sorry if you feel like I am making the wrong decision.  I don't know what else to do...



if there is one thing I've learned from this and other forums, it is to do as you have choosen to do - stick it out with whomever is helping you now.  Once you have completed your comp, and if you choose to do another and have a different coach, you can use this as a starting point to make whatever changes may be necessary.  Put up a diet/workout on a forum and you'll get as many different responses as people on the forum.  Take what folks say, mull it through and see if any of it makes sense to you.


----------



## snflwr77 (Mar 2, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> if there is one thing I've learned from this and other forums, it is to do as you have choosen to do - stick it out with whomever is helping you now. Once you have completed your comp, and if you choose to do another and have a different coach, you can use this as a starting point to make whatever changes may be necessary. Put up a diet/workout on a forum and you'll get as many different responses as people on the forum. Take what folks say, mull it through and see if any of it makes sense to you.


Thank you!  I appreciate that.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm just curious how tall you are?


----------



## snflwr77 (Mar 2, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I'm just curious how tall you are?


5' 11"


----------



## LW83 (Mar 3, 2005)

Are all the girls in Iowa that tall?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Are all the girls in Iowa that tall?


And Beautiful???


----------



## snflwr77 (Mar 6, 2005)

Yep...all are tall and beautiful out here


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2005)

snflwr77 said:
			
		

> Yep...all are tall and beautiful out here


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Happy belated b-day.


----------



## snflwr77 (Mar 13, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Happy belated b-day.


Thank you!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Hows it goin Gorgous!!!


----------



## snflwr77 (Apr 6, 2005)

You all knew it was going to happen sooner or later and now it has.  I am done with F&B.  I had some medical issues that freaked me out and I switched to a local trainer so now I am the devil incarnate over there and I am sick of getting bashed and of the rumors surrounding my training ethics. So, I hope you all will accept me back!     Anyway, here is my new diet (and yes, I said diet because this is only for 2 weeks...thats not a lifestyle  ) and the first of my new workouts.

New Diet: 

1500-1600 Cal/Day - 55% from carbs, 30% from protein, 15% from fat 

cardio - 20 mins 
M1: complex carbs, protein 
M2: complex carbs, protein (snack like meal) 
M3: animal protein, complex carbs, fat (lunch) 
M4: complex carbs, protein (snack-like meal) 
lift 
cardio - 40 mins 
M5: animal protein, lower carbs (30g or less), fat 
M6: protein, low carbs (5g or less), fat 

I break it down like this: 
M1: 1/3 c oats, 1 tsp natty PB, 2 T natural jelly, 1 T raisins, 1/2 scoop whey protein 
238.85 Cal/16.4 P/37.74 C/4.89 F 
M2: yogurt, 1 peach, 1/2 scoop whey protein w/ l-glutamine, 8oz milk, ¾ tsp flax seed oil 
278 Cal/22.89 P/35.6 C/5.12 F 
M3: 1c lettuce, 1c broccoli, 50g cooked chicken, 1.5oz uncooked ww pasta, 1T zen dressing 
282.06 Cal/22.85 P/39.58 C/5.6 F 
M4: 1/2 scoop whey protein w/ l-glutamine, 1/2 scoop cyto protein, 6 oz orange juice, 1 peach, yogurt 
340.5 Cal/24.39 P/29.82 C/2.03 F 
M5: 3.5oz uncooked shrimp, 2/3 c brown & long grain rice, 50g green pepper 
M6: 50g cooked venison, 1 ½ c lettuce, ¾ tsp flax seed oil 
142.06 Cal/14.24 P/5.14 C/6.95 F 

*TOTAL: 1518.02 CAL/124.53 P/207.47 C/26.78 F*

April 5th Workout 

6:00AM - 25 minutes cardio session, treadmill 
- 5 min w/u at 65% max HR (speed = 3.5, incline = 4.5) 
- 15 min work at 75% max HR (speed = 4.0, incline = 5.5) 
- 5 min cool down at 65% max HR (speed = 3.8, incline = 0.0) 
- TOTAL --> 202 CAL burned, 1.68 Miles 

5:00PM - Back, Trics, & Front Abs 

All RI are 30 secs 

BACK 
W/U - Back Extenstions 
BW x 10 
10lbs x 10 
25lbs x 10 

1a) Assisted Pull-Ups wide grip, no thumbs 
110lbs assistance x 10 
100lbs assistance x 10 
1b) Assisted Pull-Ups narrow grip, no thumbs 
110lbs assistance x 10 
100lbs assistance x 10 

2) D-handle Lat Pull Downs 
45lbs x 10 
60lbs x 10 x 3 sets 

3) Seated Rows 
45lbs x 10 x 4 sets 

TRICS 
1) Decline DB Tri Extenstions 
12lbs x 10 x 4 sets 

2) Pushdowns w/ v-bar 
20lbs x 10 
30lbs x 10 x 3 sets 

3) DB Kickbacks 
10lbs x 10 x 2 sets 
12.5lbs x 10 x 2 sets 

ABS 
W/U 25 straight cruches 

1) Weighted crunches 
10lbs x 15 
25lbs x 15 
35lbs x 15 

2) Reverse crunches on bench 
4 sets x 15 

3) Romain Chairs knees up 
3 sets x 10 

6:00PM - 40 minutes cardio session, elliptical 
- 5 min w/u at 65% max HR 
- 30 min work 1 min HI (95% max HR) : 1 min RI (75% max HR) 
- 5 min cool down at 65% max HR 
- TOTAL --> 413 CAL burned, 2.94 Miles

My trainer is not a hand-holder and so if you see anything that really is disturbing let me know.  I am willing to make changes.  He just set my diet guidelines up and the same for my w/o's.  He feels I am knowledgeable enough to do the rest...scary thought.


----------



## snflwr77 (Apr 6, 2005)

Body Fat Measurements from April 5th: 

Results: 
AREA - April 5th, March 19th 
Triceps - 15, 13.5 
Pecs - 6.9, 8.7 
Midaxilla - 8.6, 6.7 
Subscapula - 11.1, 10.7 
Abdomen - 16.1, 16.2 
Suprailiac - 10.5, 10.2 
Quads - 20.4, 18 
Calves - 17.5, 15.2 

Previous measurements were after 1.5 L of water, 5 egg whites, 2 eggs, 1 1/2 tsp oatmeal and were taken at 6:00am. Today's were after no water and no meals. Measurments from both days were taken by the same person. April 5th's total was 18.67%. March 19th's total was 17.89%.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

Nikki...bad training ethics?  are you serious?  how silly can that be.  You have stuck to this even with the issues with your health.  

Youre always welcome here.  We're here *if * you need us.    Now do not stray from what your trainer has you doing.  Or we will come beat you down with wet noodles.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2005)

> You all knew it was going to happen sooner or later and now it has. I am done with F&B. I had some medical issues that freaked me out and I switched to a local trainer so now I am the devil incarnate over there and I am sick of getting bashed and of the rumors surrounding my training ethics. So, I hope you all will accept me back!  Anyway, here is my new diet (and yes, I said diet because this is only for 2 weeks...thats not a lifestyle  ) and the first of my new workouts.


I am sorry again that you had to go through all that.  You will be much happier here.  We all are 

Paty is like a weasle and she comes on this board and thinks she is hidden, except mods can see her and her IP, and then she reports back to them at F&B everything we say.  Sad an amusing at the same time.


----------



## snflwr77 (Apr 6, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I am sorry again that you had to go through all that. You will be much happier here. We all are
> 
> Paty is like a weasle and she comes on this board and thinks she is hidden, except mods can see her, and then she reports back to them at F&B everything we say. Sad an amusing at the same time.


yeah, I found out about the checking out this site thing when I was posting here as well.  Anyway, onto better and greater thoughts....POSITIVITY is all I will surround myself with.  That does not mean I won't take constructive criticism though.  So like I said, if you all see something wrong with my diet or wo's let me know.  I actually have a question regarding a comment you made about my diet...why is the natural jelly not a good thing?  Tryin to learn here.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2005)

No problem.  Natural jelly is loaded with sugars from fruit (glucose & fructose) such as grapes.  Grapes are high GI and shoot insulin quickly.  Does it contain any added sugars?  I don't know what the doctor has recommended for you to do so I'm not saying it's a bad for you, just not a good choice for a competition diet IMO.

Don't let it bother you that Paty is spying.  It's just another pathetic thing she does   Alright enough about her.  Time for bigger and better things for you


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

omg...you girls are too funny.  Took me 20mins to catch up on 4 pages of BS.  LOL

I have suits to sew instead.  LOL

This is that Hunter green.  http://www.denverfabrics.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/PO/jk/POjk9953.600.jpg


----------



## snflwr77 (Apr 6, 2005)

Its sugar free natural raspberry jelly.  It has 10 Cal/0P/5C/0F per tablespoon.  My doctor isn't a part of this anymore.  She had told me she doesn't tell people anything when it comes to training like this.  Just that I needed to get up to 2000 Cal/ day (which my trainer agreed with) for a little while to get some recovery going.  I will look at the ingredients when I get home and look for grapes.   My trainer also told me I could use sugar-free maple syrup if I wanted too.  I feel bad doing that though.



			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> No problem. Natural jelly is loaded with sugars from fruit (glucose & fructose) such as grapes. Grapes are high GI and shoot insulin quickly. Does it contain any added sugars? I don't know what the doctor has recommended for you to do so I'm not saying it's a bad for you, just not a good choice for a competition diet IMO.
> 
> Don't let it bother you that Paty is spying. It's just another pathetic thing she does  Alright enough about her. Time for bigger and better things for you


----------



## snflwr77 (Apr 6, 2005)

Ooooooo...pretty.  I like! 



			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> omg...you girls are too funny. Took me 20mins to catch up on 4 pages of BS. LOL
> 
> I have suits to sew instead. LOL
> 
> This is that Hunter green. http://www.denverfabrics.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/PO/jk/POjk9953.600.jpg


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2005)

snflwr77 said:
			
		

> Its sugar free natural raspberry jelly.  It has 10 Cal/0P/5C/0F per tablespoon.  My doctor isn't a part of this anymore.  She had told me she doesn't tell people anything when it comes to training like this.  Just that I needed to get up to 2000 Cal/ day (which my trainer agreed with) for a little while to get some recovery going.  I will look at the ingredients when I get home and look for grapes.   My trainer also told me I could use sugar-free maple syrup if I wanted too.  I feel bad doing that though.


Ok, Sugar Free is good then   No problems with SF stuff at all


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

I thought you would.    Its at work waiting on me to cut it out this afternoon.  

You'll make the show just fine once things balance back out.  Danielle said you look *sooo* much better now.


----------



## snflwr77 (Apr 6, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I thought you would.  Its at work waiting on me to cut it out this afternoon.
> 
> You'll make the show just fine once things balance back out. Danielle said you look *sooo* much better now.


Yeah, I saw her this weekend and she kept saying that.  She also said I look like I should for being 6 weeks out.  And then I go to the gym and she the other girls that are competing and they are so cut already.  Oh well.  Doing this one for the experience not the win.  But at least want to not make a fool of myself.


----------



## snflwr77 (Apr 6, 2005)

New Workout Split:

1. Chest/Biceps/Front Abs
2. Legs/Obliques
3. Shoulders/Front Abs
4. Off/Obliques
5. Back/Triceps/Front Abs
6. Light Legs/Light Shoulders/Obliques

Then back to 1.  

Cardio Split

Mon - Fri = AM --> 25 minutes: 5 min w/u at 65% max HR, 15 min work at 75% max HR, 5 min cool down at 65% max HR

Mon, Wed, Fri = PM --> 40 minutes: 5 min w/u at 65% max HR, 30 min work at 85% max HR, 5 min cool down at 65% max HR

Tues, Thurs = PM --> 40 minutes: 5 min w/u at 65% max HR, 30 min work with intervals of 1 min at 95% max HR to 1 minute at 75% max HR, 5 min cool down at 65% max HR


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

Nikki....remember you aren't doing an NPC show, the girls that are cut now may end up too hard for the federation ya'll are doing.  In the link you had sent, the girls were softer, not near as cut and hard as the NPC.


----------



## Trackbunny (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Snflwr, It's brandy. 

I just came by to say hi. Looks like you are in good hands over here 

Best of luck!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome back 



			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> Paty is like a weasle and she comes on this board and thinks she is hidden, except mods can see her and her IP, and then she reports back to them at F&B everything we say. Sad an amusing at the same time.



That lady is such a cunt.. I hope she gets deported


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello there, I like the new split. Hows it goin?


----------



## snflwr77 (Apr 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello there, I like the new split. Hows it goin?


Things are getting better.  I have carbs back in my life so my body is much happier.  Just looking to lose the water weight now...


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> That lady is such a cunt.. I hope she gets deported



I thought Fitchick was the one who may have possible VISA issues.   Either way, I've seen Patyal lurking on here numerous times.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

I just know Patyal is foreign(cant speek engrish).  Is Fitchick foreign too?  I hope they both get deported in that case   Im so evil


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 6, 2005)

I guess Fitchick is originally from France. Her bf is too, but he's doing a Ph.D program at UC Berkeley.   I say deport them all too.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh my Hahahahahahaha LOL


----------



## snflwr77 (Apr 7, 2005)

Trackbunny said:
			
		

> Hi Snflwr, It's brandy.
> 
> I just came by to say hi. Looks like you are in good hands over here
> 
> Best of luck!


Hey Girl! Glad to see ya! I love your username on here...then again, I liked your other one too....I hope to keep in touch with you! I already miss ya


----------



## snflwr77 (Apr 7, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Nikki....remember you aren't doing an NPC show, the girls that are cut now may end up too hard for the federation ya'll are doing. In the link you had sent, the girls were softer, not near as cut and hard as the NPC.


That is true. Talked to Danielle last night and I guess she isn't doing the May show now. Decided she didn't want to kill herself to get there...oh and she said her suits are absolutely beautiful!!!  I am going to see them on Sunday when we all get together to walk in our hooker shoes.


----------



## snflwr77 (Apr 7, 2005)

April 6th Meal Plan: 

M1: 1/3 c oats, 1 tsp natty PB, 2 T natural jelly, 1 T raisins, 1/2 scoop whey protein 
238.85 Cal/16.4 P/37.74 C/4.89 F 
M2: yogurt, 1 peach, 1/2 scoop whey protein w/ l-glutamine, 8oz milk, ¾ tsp flax seed oil 
278 Cal/22.89 P/35.6 C/5.12 F 
M3: 1c lettuce, 1c broccoli, 50g cooked chicken, 1.5oz uncooked ww pasta, 1T zen dressing 
282.06 Cal/22.85 P/39.58 C/5.6 F 
M4: 1/2 scoop whey protein w/ l-glutamine, 1/2 scoop cyto protein, 6 oz orange juice, 1 peach, yogurt 
340.5 Cal/24.39 P/29.82 C/2.03 F 
M5: 3.5oz uncooked shrimp, 2/3 c brown & long grain rice, 50g green pepper 
M6: 50g cooked venison, 1 ½ c lettuce, ¾ tsp flax seed oil 
142.06 Cal/14.24 P/5.14 C/6.95 F 

*TOTAL: 1518.02 CAL/124.53 P/207.47 C/26.78 F*

April 6th Workout 

6:00AM - 25 minutes cardio session, treadmill 
- 5 min w/u at 65% max HR (speed = 3.5, incline = 4.5) 
- 15 min work at 75% max HR (speed = 4.0, incline = 5.5) 
- 5 min cool down at 65% max HR (speed = 3.8, incline = 0.0) 
- TOTAL --> 201 CAL burned, 1.61 Miles 

5:00PM - Light Legs/Light Shoulders/Obliques

All RIs are 30 secs 

LIGHT LEGS 
1a) Leg Extensions - Toes pointed outward
30lbs x 10 x 4 sets
1b) Leg Extensions - Toes pointed inward
30lbs x 10 x 4 sets

2) Seated Leg Curls
45lbs x 10
60lbs x 10 x 3 sets

3) Lying Leg Curls
30lbs x 10
40lbs x 10 x 2 sets
50lbs x 10

4) Step Ups - using 6 tiers on step
3lb DB's x 10/leg
8lb DB's x 10/leg
10lb DB's x 10/leg
12.5lb DB's x 10/leg

LIGHT SHOULDERS
1a) Front DB Raises
5lb DB's x 10 x 4 sets
1b) Lateral DB Raises
5lb DB's x 10 x 4 sets

OBLIQUES
1) Side crunches 
15/side x 4 sets

2) Incline Twisting Crunch 
15/side x 2 sets

3) Lever Side Crunch
30lbs x 15/side 
40lbs x 15/side

6:00PM - 40 minutes cardio session, elliptical 
- 5 min w/u @ 65% max HR (level 5 @ 60 RPMs)
- 30 min work 1 @ 85% max HR (level 12 @ 65 RPMs)
- 5 min cool down @ 65% max HR (level 5 @ 50 RPMs)
- TOTAL --> 433 CAL burned, 3.1 Miles


----------



## Julz (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey kid! Looks good here too  Good luck!


----------



## snflwr77 (Apr 7, 2005)

Julz said:
			
		

> Hey kid! Looks good here too  Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2005)

Looking good  

How you feeling?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> That lady is such a cunt.. I hope she gets deported


LMMFAO!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 7, 2005)

snflwr77 said:
			
		

> Things are getting better. I have carbs back in my life so my body is much happier. Just looking to lose the water weight now...


Welcome back! And congratulations!  ANd for some reason I am just really happy to read this, because I know exactly what you mean...


----------



## snflwr77 (Apr 7, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Looking good
> 
> How you feeling?


Feeling great.  Haven't had any major blood sugar drops for a while so that is nice.  Drinking almost 9L of water per day...need to watch and make sure I don't drink anymore than that.  The cardio I am doing is making me really thirsty.  Loving the cardio...sad but I missed it!  I have some sort of affinity for kicking my butt in the gym.  My numbers look like crap but its because I am adjusting to the new 4 sets of 10 reps thing...Will do body measurements, weight, and pictures on Saturday.  Will have someone take pics of my posing on Sunday for critiquing...need lots of help with that.


----------



## snflwr77 (Apr 7, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Welcome back! And congratulations!  ANd for some reason I am just really happy to read this, because I know exactly what you mean...


HEY GIRL!!!  Was going to send you a PM today.  Like your avatar!   Carbs good!  My new trainer was completely shocked that I didn't crash sooner with the meal plan I was on...oh well.  Everyone has a different way of doing this.  Doesn't make one of the right or wrong.  I just prefer the one that allows me to function.  Anyway, I will get up-to-date on your journal here soon.  I am sooo excited to actually be back here posting.  Should have switched over a while ago....I know...so many people tried to tell me!  Anyway, Good Luck GG with everything!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 7, 2005)

snflwr77 said:
			
		

> HEY GIRL!!! Was going to send you a PM today. Like your avatar!  Carbs good! My new trainer was completely shocked that I didn't crash sooner with the meal plan I was on...oh well. Everyone has a different way of doing this. Doesn't make one of the right or wrong. I just prefer the one that allows me to function.  Anyway, I will get up-to-date on your journal here soon. I am sooo excited to actually be back here posting. Should have switched over a while ago....I know...so many people tried to tell me! Anyway, Good Luck GG with everything!


Like you said, everyone has a different way. You're right. But i'll tell you something. I am eating about 1450 calories a day right now, and i was at about 1600 or 1550 with "Them". I have more energy now, and feel BETTER and function better with THIS diet than the one I had with them. And I remember Iwas complaining about the lack of energy and being hypocaloric and all, and it made no sense because i really wasn't that far off from what i was eating before in terms of calories, it's just WHERE they came from that made the biggest different. So yes. CARBS=GOOD.

I'm happy to have you back here, and excited to see your progress! I'm taking pics on saturday too. Every saturday  

Looking forward to catching up with ya!


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome back snflwr


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2005)

LOL...both you girls should be sitting on the toilet every twenty mins with the water ya'll are drinking!   LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 7, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> LOL...both you girls should be sitting on the toilet every twenty mins with the water ya'll are drinking! LOL


YEs, I am on the can as we speak.  hahahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> YEs, I am on the can as we speak.  hahahahaha!




can i watch?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> can i watch?


no. we are not at that level yet.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> no. we are not at that level yet.




liar......hehehhehehehe


----------



## snflwr77 (Apr 7, 2005)

P-Funk and GG you two are so damn cute


----------



## snflwr77 (Apr 7, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> LOL...both you girls should be sitting on the toilet every twenty mins with the water ya'll are drinking! LOL


Yep, pretty much.  I get most of it down in the morning so I only run to the bathroom constantly then.   How much water do/did you drink when preparing for a competition?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 7, 2005)

snflwr77 said:
			
		

> P-Funk and GG you two are so damn cute


awww thanks. Hahahaa and sorry for hijacking. he's an instigator.


----------



## snflwr77 (Apr 7, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> awww thanks. Hahahaa and sorry for hijacking. he's an instigator.


No need to apologize...hijack away


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2005)

So how you doing?


----------



## snflwr77 (Apr 18, 2005)

I am doing ok.  I will not be competing until October and am having a hard time dealing with that...but oh well.  Had to take a week off of things because of some personal issues but hope to back on track this week.  Will start posting w/o's again at that point.


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear that  
but if you need to take care of things and get yourself ready for October show, that is a wiser choice  
Good luck


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2005)

Hope all is okay!!!


----------

